# Jerky tips for more pro type results



## zwiller (Apr 21, 2022)

Haven't run jerky in a long time but EOR was on sale and jumped back in.  Batch is mostly done and while tasty I feel a little too tough.  Using on Ronco type dehydrator,  Owens mix with maple cure, par frozen meat with slicer at 5mm.  I think I need to tenderize but admit that I've seen a lot of different approaches.  IE boiling/cooking to IT/pounding/using tenderizer.  Aiming for store bought Jack Links sorta and little easier chew.  Any pointers?  I have jaccard and might try using before slicing but also not opposed to a new toy.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 21, 2022)

I like it chewy , so sounds like you nailed it . Lol . Jaccard would help most likely . 
Cut thicker and cook to temp instead of drying completely . I sent you a link to a thread .


----------



## zwiller (Apr 22, 2022)

Oh yeah.  It's manly stuff.  Totally doing the jaccard next run and will be doing this often.  The slicer makes this child's play now but admit I think I went a bit too thin this run (5mm).


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 22, 2022)

zwiller said:


> I think I went a bit too thin this run


That will do it .


----------



## zwiller (Apr 22, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That will do it .


Weird.  Mom just gave me some Dad made with same thickness and is BONE dry.  Crunches like a potato chip then later it is almost melt in your mouth.  He did the classic soy/WS type marinade so there was some tenderization.  It looks full of fat but it's not.


----------



## mr_whipple (Apr 22, 2022)

I prefer the chew as opposed to the tender, but cutting with the grain will change the texture quite a bit. I normally don't use EOR, but have in the past with good results. I prefer top rounds for jerky. Can't speak to any type of tenderizing methods.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 22, 2022)

I want middle of the road.  I got 3 girls here and already tested with them and failed.  Here EOR is almost always the best value for whole muscle.  That said, our GFS has peeled beef knuckle for a little less but not sure what I am getting into there but most likely the yield will suffer and make the EOR the winner.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 22, 2022)

Slicing against the grain will yield somewhat tender jerky whether you're using TR or EOR, though EOR is easier to work with if you're using a manual type slicer...yeah, I'm cheap like that.
I also slice to 0.125 instead of 0.25 thick.
I guess you could use a jaccard.  I've never tried it so, I'm interested in your results if you go that route.

What about a powdered tenderizer?  Too much sodium??


----------



## zwiller (Apr 24, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Slicing against the grain will yield somewhat tender jerky whether you're using TR or EOR, though EOR is easier to work with if you're using a manual type slicer...yeah, I'm cheap like that.
> I also slice to 0.125 instead of 0.25 thick.
> I guess you could use a jaccard.  I've never tried it so, I'm interested in your results if you go that route.
> 
> What about a powdered tenderizer?  Too much sodium??


I put off a slicer a long time.  Plenty of hacks.  Jerky board, food processor, have butcher do it.  Scored a 615 from a fellow member here for a good deal.  I originally thought it would be a PITA to clean but not so bad really.  

I am like 90% there.  Flavor is killer just a bit too chewy.  Yep, worried tenderizer might be too salty.  WIll slice thicker and jaccard first next run and report back.  Man I forgot how awesome it is to have jerky around!  Easily my favorite snack.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 25, 2022)

Can I ask a stupid question? EOR? Jaccard? TR?


----------



## zwiller (Apr 26, 2022)

EOR = Eye of round, TR = Top round, Jaccard = handheld meat tenderizer tool


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 26, 2022)

zwiller said:


> EOR = Eye of round, TR = Top round, Jaccard = handheld meat tenderizer tool
> 
> View attachment 630205


Ah! Thanks. Yes, I have one of those somewhere; if I can figure out where my wife put it...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 28, 2022)

zwiller said:


> I put off a slicer a long time.  Plenty of hacks.  Jerky board, food processor, have butcher do it.  Scored a 615 from a fellow member here for a good deal.  I originally thought it would be a PITA to clean but not so bad really.
> 
> I am like 90% there.  Flavor is killer just a bit too chewy.  Yep, worried tenderizer might be too salty.  WIll slice thicker and jaccard first next run and report back.  Man I forgot how awesome it is to have jerky around!  Easily my favorite snack.


I just use an inexpensive jerky board these days since our slicer is still packed in a box somewhere.  

Jerky is the ultimate snack and it sure disappears quickly around here. 

Let us know how the jaccard works out.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 28, 2022)

Last time my Dad and I got into jerky we were fortunate since Dad had a bud that was a store butcher.  He would give us a heads up when stuff was on sale and slice for us.  I still remember we were paying $.99/lb.  We ran tons.  This is pre internet and never heard of "jerky mixes" or using cure.  We were rocking the RONCO dehydrators and recipes.  The stuff was good but NO WHERE near the quality I just made.  I owe 

 uncle eddie
 big time for turning me onto Owens.  We were paired in the Xmas exchange and sent me some of his.  I had plenty of jerky in my day but his stuff blew my mind.  I am tempted to get some mesquite powder to kick the smoke up a little but that is being _VERY_ picky.  

Another hack is a mandoline.  SIL turned me onto that.  That said, the slicer is the cat's *** but silly to use if only a pound or 2.  

Will try and remember to update when I run another batch with the jaccard.


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 28, 2022)

Put the jerky in a ziploc bag, sealed, in the fridge with a ever so slightly slightly damp paper towel inside the sealed ziploc.  
Or
I bring the "over-dried" jerky to work and my coworkers tear it up.  It lasts maybe an hour.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 20, 2022)

zwiller said:


> I put off a slicer a long time.  Plenty of hacks.  Jerky board, food processor, have butcher do it.  Scored a 615 from a fellow member here for a good deal.  I originally thought it would be a PITA to clean but not so bad really.
> 
> I am like 90% there.  Flavor is killer just a bit too chewy.  Yep, worried tenderizer might be too salty.  WIll slice thicker and jaccard first next run and report back.  Man I forgot how awesome it is to have jerky around!  Easily my favorite snack.


Said member who had the slicer just jumped into jerky over the weekend :) Will post it up later. Is yours cut with the grain?


----------



## Steve H (Jun 20, 2022)

Cut against the grain. 1/4". I do not go by temp. I go by when it is done. Take a piece. And bend it. If you see it just starting to break. You're done. It takes practice. Keep notes. The biggest key is to cut them all at the same thickness to avoid doing a lot of sorting.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 20, 2022)

Try adding Adolph's Meat Tenderizer to your brine. I've done it and it helps a bit. I use a brine that includes a cup of water so everything dissolves better. Rinse, dry, then uncovered overnight in the fridge before smoking or dehydrating.

Blending a chunk of fresh pineapple, including the skin and core, is packed with a powerful meat tenderizer. It will practically tenderize a rock. I haven't used it on jerky but it should work fine. I've used it on bottom round to make stovetop dishes and it worked great.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 21, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Said member who had the slicer just jumped into jerky over the weekend :) Will post it up later. Is yours cut with the grain?


So far mine was cut with the grain.  I might fool with 45deg then later against the grain but might make it too easy for the family to eat it all. LOL

UPDATE from last run: Bottom round, Owens BPG, used the jaccard against the grain, 5mm slice, added .05% mesquite smoke powder.  It was a big mess going into the dryer.  Slices fell apart, clumped together.  Some slices too much seasoning some a little less.  If I had to guess I'd say I overworked it in the bag.  I went like 3 days and worked it 2x a day.  The chew was much better though and TASTY though!  I much preferred the EOR over BR.  I thought the BR was a bit fatty and needed more trimming.  Thought it would be the opposite.   Definitely trying some 90/10 GB eventually.  

Next run will be 5mm jaccard BR (already bought and processed same time as last).  Bump the mesquite a little.  Gonna lay the strips out to distribute mix better and not work it so much.  

All this being said, this is me OCDing.  This is stellar jerky better than you can buy.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 1, 2022)

Next run on deck: BR previously hit with jaccard, 7mm sliced with grain, Owens original + .02% mesquite smoke powder (approx heap teaspoon per 2lbs).  Took my time apply mix to strips and seems that helped a lot.  Going into dehydrator after work.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 4, 2022)

Getting there...


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 4, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Getting there...


I'd say so ,,,, 
Fantastic .


----------



## cmayna (Jul 4, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Cut against the grain. 1/4". I do not go by temp. I go by when it is done. Take a piece. And bend it. If you see it just starting to break. You're done. It takes practice. Keep notes. The biggest key is to cut them all at the same thickness to avoid doing a lot of sorting.


Yup.  When doing EOR, I always go against grain.  When doin' Salmon Jerky,  I cut with the grain.  Always try to slice same thickness.


----------

